# More dumb newbie questions



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

I was reading in some surf casting books and one had practice casting weights made out of cut-off broom handle pieces stuffed with lead to make them a given weight.

Do you guys use anything like this?

I've just been tying on 3oz. sinkers to try casts. 

Does anyone make ready-made practice weights?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i've never tried the broomhandles, but inline sinkers are very much like casting wts. the weight used in competion is 150 grams, roughly5.35 ounces. women 125 gms, about 4.46.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Jack C
The 150 gr. tournament weights are redily available thru me, Hatteras Jacks,Breakaway and almost every tackle shop carry 5 oz. inline sinkers that work pretty well in a pinch.So unless you live in Kansas or Iowa you should have no trouble getting 5 oz or 150gr. sinkers to cast.BROOM HANDLES? Haven't tried that one yet.
bob S


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

I'm not interested in tournament casting I'm really just interested in increasing my distance for fishing. 5oz. is probably above the largest amount of lead I've ever throw.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Go to Anglers or any tackle shop and get the size sinker you want.
bob


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i was not interested in distance casting until my brother started kicking my butt beach casting, i can at least hang with him now on the beach, i surely cannot hang with him on the casting field, BTW the last time i spoke with blaine, he was talking about adding a "practical fishing" class after the long distance tourney is over. jack c, if you want to increase your beach cast try to attend one of these events, blaine has the most efficent long distance beach cast i have ever seen. charlie


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks Big Brother. I've been wanting to attend some of the practices in the surrounding area but most seem to be when I want, no, make that need, to go fishing. It would be great if there were more in these slack months.


----------



## lobo (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't know much about surf fishing. But here in Kansas we got plenty of 5oz sinkers use them for catfishing and snagging spoonbill. we use mainly the bank style from 1/2 to 8oz. got plenty of room for distance casting also just got to watch out for them mushey round things laying on the ground.

just starting to get into the distance casting stuff. Been reading for awhile when I saw the referance to kansas just had to chime in.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Lobo
Good to hear from Kansas. Didn't realize you did the distance casting thing.Thought you guys liked throwing those "chips" Hope you get a chance to come to the east coast and meet some of the longcasters here and maybe cast in a tournament.
I bet people out there wonder what you are doing in a pasture casting a fishing rod. Here even with no water around they ask us what we are fishing for or have we caught anything.
bob


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "lobo",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Jack Crevalle",
Since you are in the Metropolitan area you should not have any problem catching up with the local crew whether tournament casting, fishing or getting fishing tips. Just arrange to meet one or all of us.

I use bank sinkers to practice with and to fish with the majority of the times. The sinkers are reasonably priced and are available at most fishing stores. They are also aerodynamic, that's why I use them.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey longcaster! all the time i thought you used them because they was cheaper.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Bill,
Now you know!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

longcaster. how did the holidays treat you? see you in crisfield in april.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Bill,
I've been blessed! I look forward to seeing you at Cristfield! I hope you and yours have been blessed as well!


----------

